# Life and Tmes of Bubba



## Waldo (Aug 1, 2008)

I do a monthly family newsletter and Bubba has became a rgular in each issue. Thought i would share one for your weekend giggle


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 1, 2008)

Waldo, I'm busting a gut here. And is there really a person you know nameed Auvergen?...LOLLOLLOL.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 1, 2008)

You lost a few pounds there Waldo? Looking mightly slim in that thar pictsher!


You must have one heck of a family there, Bud


----------



## Wade E (Aug 1, 2008)

You so sexy!


----------



## geocorn (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 2, 2008)

Funny stuff! Have to agree with Appleman, what a family you must have!Shame mine only contacts when theres bad news to deliver.


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 2, 2008)

*Hey Waldo,* 


*I think that is ole' Curtis in the picture with you instead of ole Cletus.... He has lost a little weight since y'all was awirkin on the car!!!*




*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Waldo (Aug 2, 2008)

Bwahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lloyd1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks perdy hot there Waldo.
Good thing da nabors got a pool...


----------



## Waldo (Aug 2, 2008)

My gawdddd, itz Clotine's ole man, Lukas...Where and when did ya take that photygraph Lloyd? Thatraskal haz a been missing now for nigh on 6 weeks.


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 2, 2008)

You should share your monthly news letter with us more often Waldo........

Maybe monthly??


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 2, 2008)

Dangd it all, we iz famaly aftern all!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a brother-in-law, Eddie, who we all call "Farmer" and at a luncheon at my Brothers home the other day one of my sisters made the comment that I was going to have to include Farmer in one of my Bubba stories..So I did....


----------



## PolishWineP (Sep 1, 2008)

Welll goooolllllleeeeeyyy! Denu call up Farmer fer me. Till him ah whants 25 of dem $30 bails, but only if'n he kin d'liver em to Minnesota. Fer d'liverin em, will giv him dinnr n a bed in d'barn fer d'nite.


----------



## farmer (Sep 1, 2008)

What's so funny, sounds right to me. Do the math.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 1, 2008)

Bwahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 1, 2008)

*Waldo, *


*Ifin I woulda knowd thatOle Farmerpossilbly had some hay haulin t'do I sure ran into some young'ums this weekend from Oklahoma who didn't have much goin on cept gittin in to trouble drinkin Mt. Dew and Southern Comfort and muddin in the sleugh. I coulda sent them over yonder to hep ya out. Hooter-Poot Jr. and Ears Laudermilk are some mighty strong youngun's ifin you can catch them before they's on the hootch.*










*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Aaronh (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol Thats some purti gud stoff!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 2, 2008)

Ole farmer would have that there mud sweated offen them pretty danged quik


----------



## Waldo (Sep 29, 2008)

Here we go again ............."BUBBA FER PREZYDENT"





*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## swillologist (Sep 29, 2008)

_Yas gets mi vote._


----------



## Waldo (Sep 30, 2008)

Thankee swill......I may konsider yu fer a kabinet pozition. Ya gotz a preference fer any partikular kinda kabinet?


----------



## hannabarn (Sep 30, 2008)

You guys are a hoot! That's the best laugh I have had for a long time!!


----------



## swillologist (Sep 30, 2008)

Hows abota wine kabinet. I's cun whin prutty goud in any pozition.*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## Waldo (Oct 1, 2008)

You got it buddy...you gonna be the offical wine kabinet stokker fer the Prezydent iffen I wuz to win.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, it kontinues. I went over thuh udder dayand helped ole Cletus get hiz Christms lights put up. 
Poor ole Rudolph..never saw it a comin !!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 27, 2009)

RUDOLPH!





This is hilarious, Waldo.


----------



## admiral (Nov 27, 2009)

Waldo, I love the day after Thanksgiving, and you just made it better! Thanks!


----------



## corn field (Nov 27, 2009)

way to funny Waldo


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 27, 2009)

You skinned poor Rudolph!


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks like some good eatin' on there Waldo!!


----------



## rrawhide (Nov 27, 2009)

Rudy oh Rudy - ya got way tooooo close to them 2 legged critters. One of them snuck up to you and blind sided ya'l. But ya look good in lights!!
rrawhide


----------



## rrawhide (Nov 27, 2009)

Waldo

Can I be the wine cabinet cleaner outter? Huh huh huh - pretty pleeze?

rrawhide


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 27, 2009)

I needed that humor after working all dat on Black Friday. Keep em coming Waldo!


----------



## Big Ike (Nov 27, 2009)

Waldo,

This is the best string ever! I'm going to steal that picture and share it with my family of hunters! 

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Waldo (Nov 27, 2009)

rrawhide said:


> Waldo
> 
> Can I be the wine cabinet cleaner outter? Huh huh huh - pretty pleeze?
> 
> rrawhide








Boy get up offen thuh floor and quit dat slobberin and sniffling. Man makes a Muskydine Port liken you do aint gonna be no "cleaner outer" I dun elevated you thh pozition ov stokker ov de kabinet iffen I wuz to win thuh elecktion.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 27, 2009)

I red that there post by PAwine about hiz ole lady a uzin hiz fermenter fer thuh turkey and I rekall a incydent where my ole fiend auvergene wuz a spattin wit hiz woman I knowed that my ole buddy had been a having troublez wit his wife fur a while and when I run into him down at thuh kafe and he wuz sittin of in thuh korner by hizself all sulled up like an ole possum. I axed him how it wuz a going and he jesst siad it wuz a going purdy good. Me and thuh misus went to one of dem marriage kounselers over in Hot Springs thuh udder day. I tell ya whut Bubba, we got in there and that felller axed us whut wuz a going on and Priscilla jest unloaded on him. She wuz a tellin him how unhappy she wuz. She went on and on and on: neglect, lack of intimacy, emptiness, loneliness,feeling unloved and unlovable, an entire laundry list of un-met needs she felt like had endured over the course of our marriage.Finally, after allowing this to go on for a sufficient length of time, that there therapist got up, walked around the desk and, after axing Pricilla to stand,that raskal embraced and kissed her passionately. I tell ya Bubba, Priscilla jest shut up and quietly sat down as though in a daze. The therapist turned to me and said, "This is what your wife needs at least 
three times a week. Can you do this?" What did ya tell him Auvergene? Well Bubba, I tolt him that I can drop her off here on Mondays and Wednesdays, but on Fridays, I fish."


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Dec 1, 2009)

great thread Waldo!


----------



## rrawhide (Dec 2, 2009)

FIRST</font> - ya'll got my vote!!!!

Second</font> - you the man, Waldo - you need to get these stories illustrated and published. Will</font> anyone out there illustrate for Waldo?

Be a fun thing to do - - - - iffin' icould draw i would be first to volunteer!!!

It's taken me a long time to have my 'little cloud' story illustrated but it is in process.

Book Title -" THE OTHER SIDE OF WALDO" published by Waldo and xxxxxx. illustrator!!!!

Yeah!!!! LET'S DO IT!!!

rrawhide


----------



## Waldo (Dec 2, 2009)

Giddyup !!! Im game


----------



## Waldo (Dec 7, 2009)

Welp folks
My ole friend Auvergene done went and fixed me up real proper now. He nowded I wuz a gonna be a playing Santy in the Possum Hollow Kristmas Perade last night and I wuz kinder fretting abot not havin no reindeer fer to impress them youngens wit. They specially like ole rudolf ya know. Anyway he callet me up yesterdey evening and tolt me he had kum up wit an iddea whut he figgered would wurk purdy good and by golly it did to


----------

